# Best Van Conversion



## 1000bmp (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi All
New here so first post, we currently have a Swift bolero 680 FB which we are considering changing or a van based motorhome we are looking at the Swift Mondial RL or Rhythm and the Auto sleeper Sussex Duo, i.e we are thinking of moving from a fix bed to an end lounge type van.
I would welcome any views or the above vans, and also any one that has moved from a fixed bed etc.
Many Thanks
Brent :roll:
P.s should have also said we like the timberland van but a bit unsure about the company !!!!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

You need to get along to a show really, as van conversions are a little more quirky and you need to look at loads to make sure they have the right feel and space - moreso than a coachbuilt. It has to work how you work.

For instance, our van conversion (Horizons Cavarno 2) the bedding easily goes above cab - my parents, 1m bigger Tribute 650, it can't so it has to go in the bathroom. And I reckon we've got more storage than they have.

They moved from fixed bed to make-up front lounge bed and they don' t seem bothered. Their bed to make up is a faff, ours is trivial (f you are 5'10 or under). I can make the bed and put it away before the kettle boils and I get my coffee delivered.

Also look for build quality, some are thrown together and some are hand made, and the difference does show.

Sadly PVC are a bit more pricey, but they are more work to build, and there are more smaller converters (as they are more suited to low volume than mass produced - eg Horizons make 25pa only). So you may see companys at shows you've never heard of. 

Hope this is useful - just do not rush


----------



## 1000bmp (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks for the info, very helpfull


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Best Panel Van Conversion?

Ask any Murvi owner.

But not if you want a fixed bed and the 30 seconds it takes to put up a Murvi bed is too much for you.

But everybody has different priorities. Talk to a lot of people, visit lots of shows to compare. Find the van that suits you. Took us two years looking to choose a suitable upgrade from our Bongo and choose the Murvi.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Take a good look at IH Motor Campers. Their van conversions are expensive but they really are the cream of the crop.

They also have used ones (which look like new) as well as the 
new stock.

John


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Mondial RL and its Autocruise counterpart are excellent vans. The rear lounge layout is fantastic for lounging around and when abroad we leave the single beds made up as we live outside and use the van for sleeping only. Double beds are just too hot if you are in the Med in summer but if you want to use the double it can be made up in about 30 seconds. Don't even consider a fixed bed in a panel van - there simply is insufficient room.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

had similar thoughts - looked at loads, including those you mentioned. Settled on Vantage Neo.

happy to discuss why if you want to pm.

Paul


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi 
We love our Auto Sleepers Warwick (they don't call them Duos any more, having dropped the original, short sofa Warwick).
Feel free to have a look at my blog which has lots of info about our van.
http://amotorhomelife.blogspot.com/
Unless you're very close to a Marquis dealership I wouldn't bother with a Sussex. In my experience you have to have your dealer nearby to deal with almost inevitable warranty issues. Also, really can't see the value of mains operated hab air con, cos most continental sites don't have enough amps to cope with it.
Good luck with your search.
Do contact me if you have any specific questions.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Another vote for Vantage. Nice to deal with, and so far (2 years) no problems with the van. 

Also looked at IH, which were pricey but nice, but a bit too blingy for our taste.

Murvi, another nice van but the colour schemes were a bit in your face. Although I believe that the new ones are toned down.

Would like a bit more space, but that is the compromise with van conversions.

David


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We have a tribby 665 sport and its brill. Fixed bed at back, which u can can leave made-up, lift up or take it out for transporting - whatever u chose. Space is an issue but thats the comproise in a pv. We cut our dinette table down as thers's only two of us now as kids dont' want to come. Dinette at front and you could make up a third small single bed, though 5 foot 6 is about max that could sleep on it.

We looked for ages at all the makes mentioned above and it is truly down to individual choice, I also think you have to consider what you want to use the van for, our daughter just started uni so the ability to take the bed out and load the van up was a big thing for us and we also had a fixed bed in our last van and I personally can't abide making up a bed every nite. So personal choice is a must. GOod luck, there are loads of pvcs out there once you start looking - make the choice for you.
Max


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Vantage do take some beating, and aftersales is second to none!
Excellent vans.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

gelathae said:


> Don't even consider a fixed bed in a panel van - there simply is insufficient room.


Each to their own, but the fixed bed is by far the most popular layout in a European panel van and for good reason.

The problem in my mind with a "rear lounge" in any van is you lose the ability to sit in your two front captains seats swiveled round - arguably the most comfortable upright seats in the van.

If we want to "lounge around" we have a permanent ready made bed to lay on and if it's too hot there is a full size Heki Rooflight to open, not to mention masses of storage space underneath (enough for a year away in our case!).

Watch with some rear lounge vans (some IH in particular) that have a 'step up' so the rear lounge area is in effect raised and if you are tall you are unable to stand. Their reason was to fit the seats over the rear wheel arches, but I've since seen rear lounge vans without this.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## 1000bmp (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi All
Just return from MIDSUMMER GREAT ESCAPE had a good look at all that was on offer, some great deals, viewed the IH Motor Campers very nice but we were both unable to stand up in the back of the van due to the large step up, my head hit the roof in all but one of there conversation and i'm just 5.10. also spent a lot of time looking at the Auto Sleepers Warwick which we like a lot but we both do not like the main slide door being half covered by the wash room, think its should have the kitchen in the door way, Murvi vans look very good but not sure about the design concept and the colours etc, but its on our list, Finally looked at the Autocruise rhythm champagne these are on offer at 39k ish, seem a goodish spec, and the layout seems to be what we are looking for.
Thanks for all the views any others pls keep them coming.
Brent


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

We narrowed our choice to the Mondial GAT and Mondial RL the counterparts to the Tempo and Rhythm and all made in the same factory. We final decided on the GT/Tempo style for the following reasons which may or may not apply in your case. 
We like to do rallys such as the Great Escape and like to exist off Mains power quite often, the RAIL and Rhythm have electric only fridges so more battery power/ solar or generator capabilities would be required.(where would you put a genny).
The RL/Rhythm will only take one 11kg gas bottle. I like back up and auto change over and the fact that the GT holds 2 off 6kg propane cylinders gave me the option to fit an auto change over valve. I am still considering fitting an underslung tank and retaining one 6Kg bottle in my GT as this will then enable me to use the bottle store as a small garage for the junk I manage to accumulate. If you went for the RL I would imagine a gaslow type system would become necessary so that you could top up at any time and not worry about running out of gas.
As stated in other posts it seemed a shame not to be able to use the most comfortable seats in the van when lounging (driver and passenger seats) so the front lounge began to swing it for us and seems more natural if we use the awning.
The original table in our van was to large but 2011 vans have the option of a large rectangular table and small round pedestal table, an idea that we copied. The rectangular table is now redundant unless we use the awning.
Bed making is a breeze and takes no time a all
I hope our own thought process may be of use to you and feel free to PM me if you would like any more information.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> Best Panel Van Conversion?
> 
> Ask any Murvi owner.


This is a typical answer to this type of question.

As most of us only drive a selection of 3 or 4 vans in our life time and at any one time we will be driving only one van, it's almost impossible for any one person to give a comparison between vans of different make and model.

Basicallty all we can say is how we view our own van.

I have a Devon van based on the Renault Master and the van has behaved impeccably over the last three years. When I wanted to get help with extra accessories Devon were extremely helpful.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> Best Panel Van Conversion?
> 
> Ask any Murvi owner.


This is a typical answer to this type of question.

As most of us only drive a selection of 3 or 4 vans in our life time and at any one time we will be driving only one van, it's almost impossible for any one person to give a comparison between vans of different make and model.

Basicallty all we can say is how we view our own van.

I have a Devon van based on the Renault Master and the van has behaved impeccably over the last three years. When I wanted to get help with extra accessories Devon were extremely helpful.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

oldun said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> > Best Panel Van Conversion?
> ...


Absolutely right. But after two years of ownership I feel the two years of patient research, at shows, talking to other van owners at campsites and visiting factories in the UK and Germany paid off.

There are things on other vans that individually are better, but you end up with a package that has some things you perhaps don't like.

In the case of the Murvi, it was the carpet trim everywhere (not that we like fake wood either) - it put us off right at the start of the two years looking, and the thing we compromised on at the end.

Having lived with it for two years we appreciate the sound absorbing/ rattle preventing qualities. But interestingly this year's Murvi has painted locker doors, not carpet.

The other thing I have heard people say about Murvi is they don't like the interior colour combinations - and some of the show vans, have been in our view 'interesting".

But as each Murvi is built to order you can have any combination you like - there are literally hundreds of fabrics to choose from. So we ended up with something we like but others may hate. And very different to any of the demos we saw in 2007 or 2008


----------

